# printer dumb questoin

## c0vert

hey, this may seems stupid, but im trying to set up an HP vivera printer, and I can't seem to find any documentation on how to add a printer.  I've looked on gentoo how-to and on the documentation here, and i can't find anything.  I assume its pretty simple.  My printers connected usb.  

So if anyone can give me a link to  hwo to do it or explain it to me i'd appreciate it.

Thanks

----------

## Dan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

----------

## c0vert

great, thanks! I'll try that out tomorrow

----------

## c0vert

hey, it seemed to be going good so far.  Until i got to the step where it wants me to go to

http://localhost:631 ,

i do this and it says "404 not found"

when running lsubs, my printer is there.

anyone know how i can fix this?

Thanks

----------

## Dan

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/cupsd start
> 
> # rc-update add cupsd default

 

its in the Doc, did you skip that part?

If not and cups is running then try http://127.0.0.1:631

----------

## c0vert

i didn't skip those steps, and i previously tried the loopback ip,

but i did it again and it says its running, but still i can't get to the website. Perhaps the service uses a different port now? 

```

Zer0- drewch # /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * WARNING:  "cupsd" has already been started.

Zer0- drewch # rc-update add cupsd default

 * cupsd already installed in runlevel default; skipping

```

any ideas?

----------

## Dan

```
cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf|grep Listen
```

```
netstat -an|grep :631
```

```
ps aux |grep cupsd
```

```
ls /var/run/cups
```

post the output of each please

----------

## c0vert

```

Code:

cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf|grep Listen

Zer0- drewch # cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf | grep Listen

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

# must have at least one Port or Listen line that allows access from the

```

```

Code:

netstat -an|grep :631

Zer0- drewch # netstat -an | grep :631

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 :::631                  :::*                    LISTEN

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*

```

```

Code:

ps aux |grep cupsd

Zer0- drewch # ps aux | grep cupsd

root     10788  0.0  0.1  21036  1872 ?        Ss   14:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsdroot     14796  0.0  0.0   2616   492 pts/1    R+   22:16   0:00 grep cupsd

```

Thanks, hope it helps

----------

## Dan

ok you never setup /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

mine is

```
~ # cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf|grep Listen

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock
```

so 

```
nano -w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
```

 and configure your cups server. Then 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

----------

## c0vert

still doesnt work :S

```

Zer0- drewch # cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf | grep Listen

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# must have at least one Port or Listen line that allows access from the

```

```
Zer0- drewch # ps aux | grep cupsd

root     11631  0.0  0.1  23188  1972 ?        Ss   11:32   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsdroot     11823  0.0  0.0   2620   496 pts/3    R+   11:37   0:00 grep cupsd

```

and the netstat is still the same, :S[/profile]

----------

## Dan

If you set it to 

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

as you have psated and restarted cupsd then it should be listening on 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

not 0.0.0.0

so check /etc/hosts and confirm that the 1st line is 

127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost

 and restart cupsd ...

/etc/init.d/cupsd stop

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

then maybe you will have it bound to 127.0.0.1

----------

## c0vert

my /etc/hosts has the line

127.0.0.1       Zer0-

im not sure wht you mean by the localhost.localdomain part?  is what i have there wrong?

----------

## Dan

yes 

127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost 

127.0.0.1 Zer0-

or If you insist just change the Listen line in cupsd.conf from localhost to 127.0.0.1

but you really should have localhost mapped to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts

----------

